# Radial Arm Router



## WoodMD (Feb 26, 2012)

A friend of mine has a unique router machine, kind of stationery tool that has a router mounted on top on a radial arm and one in the bottom that is like a table mounted router. Manufactured by Ten finger corp,Tx. Have any one heard of this tool. Any opinion? I have an option to own this. I need some info.
Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike, the Forum Liason, posted a thred on this a few years back. Search the forum for "ten fingers routing machine" or google that. One should come up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raj

Here's a link, (picture) of it.

Router Forums - View Single Post - A really bad idea

==


----------



## WoodMD (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it worth it to buy it? Has anybody in this forum used it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Raj, the ten fingers machine is expensive and not for the average home user but it will handle jobs that would be very difficult on all other tables. The range of possibilities is almost unlimited with this machine. I wish I had the funds available at the time to purchase it. Where is the machine you mentioned located and what is the asking price?


----------



## WoodMD (Feb 26, 2012)

The machine is in Westchester area near White Plains in New York. Asking price is $ 500.00 with out the routers.
Thanks for your input


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Raj, if you have the room for this machine I would go for it. These photos I posted here long ago showed the machine with a Hitachi M12 included on top for $650.


----------

